# New Clothing



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok since my accident this week, I am going over everything I can change in my SOP so that it doesn't happen again. One thing being clothing. I am planning on wearing a jumpsuit when seal coating. But I really don't know anything about fabric. So I don't know what to order. What will be cooler the blended - poly 65% / cotton 35% or the 100% cotton. 

Plus I think the jumpsuits would be great for employees cause that sealer ain't coming out of any clothes.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Check out www.galls.com, it is a fire/ems website. They have a lot of clothing options that might be what your looking for.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Almost forgot, stay away from anything made with polyester, it will melt to your body when heated.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> Almost forgot, stay away from anything made with polyester, it will melt to your body when heated.


Thanks I don't need anything else melting to my body.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Most of the uniforms/jumpsuit have a fire retardant cotton that is designed to keep the heat away and breathe so you stay cool.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I said jumpsuits but I meant Coveralls. The difference in what you call them makes quite a bit of difference on the price. But basically I think of mechanics coveralls. There usually navy but I want khaki or gray.

like these


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Heck yeah if I get them in state pen orange only $17/ suit.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Check out www.chiefsupply.com also, they have alot of wildland fire clothing, if you keep checking the clearance page you can pick up stuff pretty cheap sometimes.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Orange might be pretty sweet actually. Something different, and definitely would stand out. A nice logo and phone number and you're ready to go. 

What about just a plain paint spray suit? Don't know if they're a polyester blend or not.


----------

